# Golden Cruze build thread (focused more on the look)



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far, it looks good.


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not a problem! What else do you have planned?


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

I plan on putting a spoiler, not sure which one yet though. I also want to tint the windows i just ha e to check how dark i can have them here in chicago.. i would also like to smoke the tailights.. at first i was interested in the technalagia tailights, but I'm not sure how long they would last me and if it would be difficult to replace the bulbs if they end up going out. Any other suvgestion would be appreciated!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Taking shape , Blacked out Bowties , Illinois is Front 35 rear 20 for the Tint .


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah I forgot to mention I have the plastidip already I'm just waiting for the nice weather and some free time to to black out the bowties. Thanks for letting me know about the tint! Sorry, but I have to ask, what do you mean by taking shape?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A Work in progress , Taking Shape !


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh ok sorry for my slowness lol thanks bro


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Question regarding the fogs. Are they the normal LED strip versions that you can buy or is it something else? It almost look's like there's a ring of light.


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

They are normal led strips. That's a nice effect it gives off at night i really like how they look!


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good! Now it just needs some tint and the black out bowties. Where did you get those led strips?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

I already have the plastidip it's been sitting in my room since i ordered it since the cyber monday sale lol.. and i actually got the led strips from a shop. He showed me how they would look on the car and i got them i forgot to ask from what company it was.


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

*Mod Update*
Blacked out the bowties!


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)




----------

